
Show HN: SignRequest – Electronic Signatures for everyone - sndr_srq2
Https://SignRequest.com
======
dang
We've banned this account and this site for using a well-known upvote-selling
and comment-selling service. I wish everyone would realize that this is
obvious in the data and not worth the risk. Perhaps someone could also
communicate to the upvote-sellers that they're wasting their time?

All: Spam votes and spam comments will get your accounts and sites banned on
HN, so please don't.

~~~
phreeza
Hey dang, can you comment about the recent spree of comment spam here? (I mean
the really trashy spam, not the brigading.) Does that happen every now and
then or is it something new?

~~~
dang
It happens now and then but the latest wave of is new in how much of it there
is. If we have to, we'll write software to kill it, but we're sort of lazy
about that, so we're hoping the existing anti-spam measures will work first.

Fortunately, from a community point of view it's just a nuisance, because it
all gets flagged. But we don't want to let it clog the system up too much.

~~~
phreeza
OK, thanks. hope the existing measures work.

------
JumpCrisscross
How do they make money? Don't love the idea of my potentially-sensitive
documents or contacts being mined to sell ads.

Note, too, that this is far from the only electronic signature provider
[1][2][3], let alone free one [4][5][6]. Seems like a new one pops up every
day.

[1]
[https://account.docusign.com/#/username](https://account.docusign.com/#/username)

[2]
[https://acrobat.adobe.com/us/en/sign.html](https://acrobat.adobe.com/us/en/sign.html)

[3] [https://rightsignature.com/pricing](https://rightsignature.com/pricing)

[4]
[https://app.hellosign.com/info/pricing](https://app.hellosign.com/info/pricing)

[5] [http://www.esignatures.com](http://www.esignatures.com)

[6] [https://www.digisigner.com](https://www.digisigner.com)

~~~
client4
I've reviewed all of those services and none of the pricing models are right
for me. Based on the features I'd like to use, I'm bumped into a higher price
bracket even though I'm only doing 3-4 contracts per month. At that volume
it's just been easier to either do it in person or have my signer print and
send back a signature page. Whereas $7 or $14 per month is an easy signup.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _Based on the features I 'd like to use, I'm bumped into a higher price
> bracket even though I'm only doing 3-4 contracts per month_

I have no horse in this race, but out of curiosity, what are those features?

------
client4
I've been wanting this product for 6 months, and didn't have the will to make
something internally for our company. Great product, you've nailed my price
point (small business), going to do the trial and see whats up.

~~~
Dave_TRS
I've been waiting years for something like this! I actually did make an
internal version for my company (a small underfunded startup) since paying a
hefty subscription for something docusign and hellosign is a bit absurd just
to easily sign documents electronically without downloaded software day to day
personally or for small business

------
rockostrich
This looks great. I didn't try it with a custom document, but the demo
document worked very well and it doesn't seem like it would be too difficult
to use with other documents.

One minor grievance: when converting, the client polls to see if the pdf was
converted and shows a loading bar for every poll request which made it seem
like things were broken.

Things that I liked:

\- Only one slightly annoying request to sign up at the end, but the opt-out
was clear and redirects back to the landing page.

\- The signing log is included with the completed document in the email.
Services like Docusign make you log in order to view the completed document
and I don't think they provide any sort of log.

\- The actual signing process is simple. I didn't try saving my signature or
anything like that, but there's an import option which looks like it would be
very easy to use with Preview's signature output.

------
alistproducer2
I'm working on something similar right now'although, it's targeting a
different audience. Obviously this has been under development for while, given
the complexity of the service.

I'd be interested to hear the origin story of this idea and company.

------
ekns
There's something similar in Finland from a company called Visma:
[https://allekirjoitus.visma.fi/](https://allekirjoitus.visma.fi/)

It's tied to the de facto standard bank/other authentication system called
TUPAS[1] which is used to prove your identity to government services, banks,
etc. etc.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TUPAS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TUPAS)

------
gruez
I'm sorry, but is it legally binding if all you're doing is scribbling into a
text box? Presumably you'd need to do some sort of identity verification.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Digital signatures carry the same legal authority as a wet signature in most
cases (US advice). Very little verification exists.

~~~
tokenizerrr
But... Then you can literally just copy it. I don't really understand how
signatures are still a thing, but this...

~~~
cyphar
Well, you can also forge a regular signature. In proper legal contexts, you
need a witness to a signature (which is a justice-of-peace or similarly
trusted party in Australia) who will check your identification and witness you
signing the document. Signatures are more of a ceremonial thing at this point,
they just are used to signify that at the time you agree with a document. If
you dispute the validity of a signature, it becomes a forensic investigation
(which would also apply for electronic signatures I imagine -- ignoring that
digital forensics is such a bad science).

Scanned copies of passports are also seen as sufficient ID in some contexts
(though they should be notarised copies, very few online services require
that). And that's even worse becase the person getting the copy could just
impersonate you with it.

------
xori
Is there a reason why you don't electronically sign the PDF? I know to become
an official Adobe Signing Authority is expensive but I feel like if it's your
business it should be a priority.

Edit: Link [https://helpx.adobe.com/acrobat/kb/approved-trust-
list2.html](https://helpx.adobe.com/acrobat/kb/approved-trust-list2.html)

------
tertius
Offtopic, what's your frontend stack? The pages are super fast!

------
shkkmo
Having spent time researching this space for some potential freelancing
projects, non-public API pricing is a deal breaker.

------
LongTermBond007
Why should I use this over something like Keybase?

------
cpursley
The free plan looks great!

